# iso datei (Image) mit Java einlesen und Inhalt entpacken



## thomas.g (11. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich bräuchte wieder mal eure Hilfe, da ich ein Problem zu lösen haben, wo ich noch nicht genau weiß wie.

Ich muss ein Programm (in java) schreiben versuchen, welches eine .iso Datei einliest und den Inhalt, also die Dateien auf die Lokale Festplatte entpackt.

Ich habe mal versucht eine .iso Datei mit dem Editor zu öffnen, leider scheint es so, dass diese .iso Dateien anderes codiert sind. Gibt es einen Algorithmus, der .iso Dateien einlesen kann?

Wenn ja, wie kann ich das implementieren, dass mein Programm die .iso Datei entpacken kann?

Falls möglich sollte das Programm auch aus Ordnern und Dateien .iso Dateien erzeugen können.

Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen, 

thx, thomas


----------



## Icewind (11. Okt 2005)

tja iso dateien sind binädateien und haben einen gewissen aufbau, tja da denk ich solltest du im internet suchen ob du den aufbau des dateiformates findest wenn nicht dann tja wirds schwer...


----------



## na-oma (11. Okt 2005)

http://www.wotsit.org/

da auf suche und dann mal iso eingeben, sollteste was finden, ansonsten google.


----------



## thomas.g (12. Okt 2005)

ok, thx, ich bin fündig geworden, jetzt hab ich endlich auf dieser Seite die Beschreibung für eine .cda Datei gefunden. Nun kann ich endlich versuchen, einen InputStream Reader zu schreiben, damit JMF die CD Wiedergeben kann. Vorrausgesetzt es stimmt was ich gehört habe:

Stimmt es, dass das .cda Format nur auf einen Sektor auf der CD verweißt und in diesem Sektor befindet sich eine Art wav datei?

Wenn ja, könnte JMF das abspielen, ansonsten gehts nicht.

thx, thomas


----------

